# Alabama Speed traps!!(post 'em)



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

When you drive back from pensacola SLOW down through BRANTLEY,AL on 331. I HATE those pigs there. 4 lane road goes from 65 to 25 in about a half mile!!! I was in my girl friends jeep and was doing 65 saw the reduce speed ahead sign, bumped off the cruise, saw a 45 sign, and bam,,blue light special! got me for going 48 in a 35mph,,I said I dont think so I JUST passed the damn 45 sign, and havent passed the damn 35 yet. Didnt matter,,I had a whole car load of crap late at night he could care less, no questions and didnt even look in the car. I even had my 45 auto with me! Obviously they want money...He came back with a ticket and said sign this. I said dude, today is my birthday as you can see and I have nothing on my record for the last 10 years,,he said well happy birthday and you now have one. I signed it, took my copy and crumpled it up and threw it on the floor and said, typical ******* backass backwards hick town with cops who only care about F*cken quotas! then I left, I never litter and on my way out of town I emptied all my trash on their road!:cool Made me feel better! I have a permit and always carry, if i am ever through there and see a cop in trouble I will keep driving! They would write me a fine if I tried to help! I HATE THAT TOWN! 
:shutme OK I feel better


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.speedtrap.org/speedtraps/ste.asp?state=AL&city=Brantley


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

All those little towns on 231 in north Florida are just as bad if not worse--Cottondale, Alford, Fountain, etc. I got nailed in Fountain about 5 years ago to the tune of about $175. You go up a little rise with a speed limit of 65, by the time you get to the bottom of the other side it's 35 and there's a local cop sitting there just cherry picking. I just came back from PCB a week ago today, in every single one of these towns the cops had someone pulled over. It's speed trap alley, and I slow down because I know they're itchin' to write someone a ticket.


----------

